# dating my wagner cast iron pan



## littletwospirit

I recently acquired a Wagner brand cast iron pan from a nearby antique store. On the bottom it says 'Wagner Ware Sydney'.... centered under this is ' -0- ' and far under that says '1056 I'. I did a little research earlier tonight on the internet and couldn't seem to find a system, formula or resource for learning the year my pan was made. Any one know any good resources for getting this info online?

:help:


----------



## suitcase_sally

I don't think they can be dated by year. The "-O-" part stands for Ohio.

Try this: http://www.panman.com/index.html

or this: http://blackirondude.blogspot.com/2008/11/wagner-and-wagner-ware.html?showComment=1238873760000


----------

